# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Open Pilot, California, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

comma.ai

Neodriven

github.com/commaai/openpilot

openpilot on Wikipedia

Head of openpilot - Willem Melching

----------


## Airicist

"Neodriven is a rearview mirror replacement that can make your car semi-autonomous"
And it’s built off of George Hotz’s open source plans

by Sean O'Kane
January 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

openpilot demo video from SXSW

Published on Mar 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Comma.ai OpenPilot 0.5 hands-on

Published on Jul 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

The History of openpilot | COMMA_CON

Aug 16, 2021




> Presentation by Willem Melching - Head of openpilot at comma

----------

